# Mudaholic convention



## Crawfishie!!

River Run Atv Park......EVERYONE NEEDS TO MARK THERE CALENDARS NOW!!! THE 1st ANNUAL MUDAHOLIC CONVENTION NOVEMBER 12-14 2010!!!! RIVER RUN ATV PARK. Jacksonville, Texas.


----------



## phreebsd

why dont u add it to the MIMB calendar? then people can subscribe to the event and get reminders sent to them when it draws near!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/calendar.php


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Good idea, it's added now. Thanks.


----------



## walker

yep i plan on being there hopefully with some new add ons


----------



## meangreen360

New add ons huh:thinking: Is this gonna be another one of your secrets?


----------



## walker

yeppers !!!!!!!!!!!! i will tell 1 off them is the teryx beavel gear swap ...


----------



## meangreen360

hmmmmmmmmm:thinking:. What could it be. I really want to do the gear swap myself.


----------



## Col_Sanders

The wife got a job so it looks like I might be able to make it. She works weekends so I might be alone.


----------



## 03dsglightning

I know  lol.... I'll be there too if twisted finishes my engine .


----------



## Col_Sanders

Your money in my pocket. :haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm not even gonna say I'm gonna be there... LOL, not after how un-decisive I was about the trip to Mud Stock. I'll just say I want to try to make it.... that is if theres some rain between now and then. Like the new avatar walker.... wish I'd thought to take a pic of my brute up there, nice scenery. Hopefully I'll get my teryx bevel gears installed soon... I believe thats pretty much the end of my mods for now.


----------



## walker

wished we would have fired up the camera when we were in the buddy run pit .. notice there were only 3 of us in there


----------



## filthyredneck

^Yes sir! Funny how that stuff usually happens.... I woulda stayed in for the whole trip but I bumped that friggin 2wd switch when I was crawlin around on it tryin to keep my balance.... Had a pretty high center of gravity with Tiff perched up on my icechest like a bird lol. Pics woulda been cool though


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> ^Yes sir! Funny how that stuff usually happens.... I woulda stayed in for the whole trip but I bumped that friggin 2wd switch when I was crawlin around on it tryin to keep my balance.... Had a pretty high center of gravity with Tiff perched up on my icechest like a bird lol. Pics woulda been cool though


yea wished would have got 1 with me and gina side by side would have bben pretty cool


----------



## badazzbrute

walker said:


> wished we would have fired up the camera when we were in the buddy run pit .. notice there were only 3 of us in there


LOL pick on me too... After what happened to me Friday night, I was just a little worried about my bike Saturday... Next time we ride, maybe I won't swamp it, and will be able to do everything I want to do...


----------



## walker

badazzbrute said:


> LOL pick on me too... After what happened to me Friday night, I was just a little worried about my bike Saturday... Next time we ride, maybe I won't swamp it, and will be able to do everything I want to do...


wasn't picking on you .. i don't blame you 1 bit .. i probably would have loaded up and went home ..


----------



## monsterbrute750

Sorry guys,had a front seal leaking like a mf...had to add oil each day. Wasn't gonna put it in any water.
But the River Run sounds like a trip I could do. Been there once about 5 years ago.


----------



## old griz rider

sounds good if it rains. let us know walker.


----------



## badazzbrute

Still trying to talk my wife into going to mudaholics. The thing is that that ride is on the weekend of her birthday, and I would be in deep doodoo if I went and she didn't... We might still go, depending on her.. She don't like the idea of riding when it's cold.. Will have to buy her some insulated waders... Walker, I will let you know if we are going to make it or not...


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Looks like rain in our near future. Maybe this afternoon. Idk how that's gonna hold out for the riding conditions here in a couple of weeks. 
I have NO idea if I'm gonna be able to attend this. Due to work scheduling, OT requirements, peoe taking vac to go hunting....I can probabally assume that I will not be there. I do have to say that I finally got "lil red" running strong again. Hopefully one of these days I will be able to join for some fun in the sun/mud!!!!


----------



## 03dsglightning

Yep raining hard on why 64 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Made-In-TX

I'm going for sure. My fiance has to work that weekend so she won't be able to make it but I gots me a hall pass!!! :chewbacca:


----------



## walker

dunno about jacksonville been in shreveport for the last day and a half they said on radio they got 4 inch's over here .. if river run got the same should be a filthy good time .. i might get to go for a day but doubt it but my wife will be out there with our normal riding crew if they get there shiz together


----------



## badazzbrute

I'm not going to make it... My wife don't want to go, and since it is her birthday weekend, I would be in bad, deep, doodoo if I went... LOL.... So, I think I am going to keep my bedroom pass, and stay home... If anything changes, I will let you know...


----------



## B-MAN

I'm new to MIMB and have learned a lot from this site. I will also be at Mudaholics next weekend. Would like to meet some of y'all...


----------



## walker

b-man what part of tyler .. whats your name homie


----------



## B-MAN

Brian. I live out by Chandler.


----------



## walker

well you aren't to far from me and notorious .. maybe we can meet up and ride


----------



## B-MAN

Sounds good man. I'll be going either thurs night or fri morn. Maybe i'll see ya out there. Should be a good one!


----------



## walker

B-MAN said:


> Sounds good man. I'll be going either thurs night or fri morn. Maybe i'll see ya out there. Should be a good one!


pm me your number and i will give it to john notorious on here also .. i may have to work and not come but my wife will be there saturday .. i may show up for a little while but dunno depends on work


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> pm me your number and i will give it to john notorious on here also .. i may have to work and not come but my wife will be there saturday .. i may show up for a little while but dunno depends on work


You gonna let Gina take the ford and pull the racecar trailer? :haha:
Wish I could say I'll make it, but pretty sure it aint gonna happen.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> You gonna let Gina take the ford and pull the racecar trailer? :haha:
> Wish I could say I'll make it, but pretty sure it aint gonna happen.


HELL NO !!!!!!!!!!!!! lol .. john taking it for me ..... but i will tell you she can pull our small trailer good enough to get by still kinda scary .


----------



## RedRancher04

hopefully my rancher gets out of the shop this weekend! if it does then we will be going for at least one day of it dont think we can make it the whole weekend though.. it will be the first time i get to ride it with the .40 over big bore kit jet kit new tires radio and new synthetic winch cable (finally replaced the worn out steel cable) would like to meet up and ride with yall again was a lot of fun last time!


----------



## rowdy-outty

After missing mudstock due to mechanical failure Im siked out and ready to go the mudaholics!


----------



## 03dsglightning

wow....nice new sig pic jamie.....love those new tires !!!


----------



## rowdy-outty

Thanks Tim, I really love this bike and I'm enjoying making it my own.


----------



## 03dsglightning

You crank the brute up on that hmf yet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Made-In-TX

Walker, when you gonna know if you're gonna make it or not?


----------



## walker

not lookin good fro the home team i'm on call and monster renegade stole my wheels and tires.. kidding i let him borrow them .. and mine is tore apart due to a little upgrading i'm doing if i get to go i will be riding bizzle on the back with the wife driving .. looking like rain friday and saturday


----------



## rowdy-outty

I didnt steal em, the wife did!


----------



## blue beast

well yall have fun ...got my weekends mixed up i have to work all weekend ...didnt really want to go to an event anyway...john almost had me talked into it last time we rode....maybe another time...


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Rain, rain, rain tonight. Looks like it will be a VERY good time out there. I wish I could win the lottery then I won't have to be out here at work and could come and play!! Hahaha, hope everyone has a great time out there.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Headed out early sat morning, been raining like crazy so it should be a great day of muddin!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Have fun! I'm just going to go to Burkeville instead. Nobody around here seemed interested in going to River Run.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well my day at river run sucked! 15 minutes after leaving camp I was trying to figure out how to get my Rene back to the trailer. Coming out of the 1st mud hole i enetered I did a small wheelie and when it came down the top shock mount broke of the frame and it broke my shock in half and jacked my front plastics up. Because I have the Outty style front brakes on my Rene the brake rotor dug into the lower a-arms ruining my rotor. I was riding alone So I tried for an hour to break sticks and prop them were shock goes but they kept breaking. Finally some guys came by that had a saw and I was able to cut a 3" round branch and rachet strap the frame and lower a-arm to pinch the limb in. Long ride back to trailer at 3mph.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

OMG, that sucks!! Sorry to hear about your luck, maybe its a good thing I am out here at work huh. I'm gonna be hitting oyu up with a few questions I have about Gades....Got one in mind, and wanna get a true and honest opinion of um. I'll et off at 6am....up ALL night.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

that sucks Monster!!! Hope you get it all taken care of and doesnt cost you both arms and a leg...good luck!


----------



## Josh

Thats some bad luck MonsterRenegade. We had a pretty good time. The bands that played wern't too bad. And plenty of mud and water for sure


----------



## rowdy-outty

The park was awesome as usual, Wish I could have stayed and got to play alittle but this kind of thing just happens. You can bet I will make sure this particular thing dont happen again though!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Anyone get any pics or videos....post um up. Don't be shy now!!!


----------



## Made-In-TX

We had a great time and I'll be putting the pics up on my facebook later on today and I'll add some on here too. Had some great rides and enjoyed some good tunes. We got to kick it with the Moonshine Bandits for a while after their show over at Lottadebt's camp site and they're a good group of guys... All on 'em! DEFINITELY GONNA BE GOING BACK TO RIVER RUN AGAIN!


----------



## monsterbrute750

:worthless:


----------



## blue beast

glad it was a good time...dang the luck for ya monster...i had to work all weekend also..so ur not alone out there crawfishie..i guess ill get to go ridin someday..may have 2 plan during the week..


----------



## Made-In-TX

Here are just a few of our pics. We didn't have a designated camera girl this time like we usually do but we had a dang good time fo sheezy!!! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

I gotta go back to River Run .....SOON! 
Good pics, looks like yall had a good time bro^


----------



## Made-In-TX

filthyredneck said:


> I gotta go back to River Run .....SOON!
> Good pics, looks like yall had a good time bro^


Yes sir! You know it!!! I wanna go back so bad too! This was my first trip out there and I have to be honest... It's my new favorite place to ride hands down!!! I want to get a group together and make another trip out there before the end of the year so we gotta get together and make it happen bro!


----------



## blue beast

yall pick the day and ill try..depending on the work schedule...


----------



## filthyredneck

Made-In-TX said:


> Yes sir! You know it!!! I wanna go back so bad too! This was my first trip out there and I have to be honest... It's my new favorite place to ride hands down!!! I want to get a group together and make another trip out there before the end of the year so we gotta get together and make it happen bro!


Was MY exact response my first trip there. I told you man, that place is awesome. Its a little drive from the house, but WELL worth the trip. I definitely wouldnt mind going back sometime within the next couple months.


----------



## walker

yall aren't invited back sorry


----------



## meangreen360

Was gonna bring fajitas too. Guess its off to crosby!lol


----------



## Made-In-TX

Hmmm... I don't remember anybody talking slow enough for Walker to understand but oh well... LMAO!!! 

Blue Beast, we'll certainly let ya know when we're comin up and make a weekend out of it.

Filthy, yea you were right bro... Awesome riding! Let's get together after Thanksgiving and we'll get a trip planned out man.

MeanGreen... You're always invited if you bring the fajitas! LOL


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I might have to borrow a bike and go, since i'm rideless right now. Hopefull by the end of the year things will come through for me and I will have what I want. Not looking good for the home team right now!!


----------



## walker

mean green i can cook fagita's too.

made in texas i'm not as slow as what yall think i am .. 

crawfish i will bring a trailer so you can ride

yall come on


----------



## badazzbrute

Hey walker, why don't you pm me some info about your new sig... Got me interrested... ​


----------



## Made-In-TX

:haha:


----------



## rowdy-outty

Thats an interesting story, but you may need to talk on the phone. Not sure how deep the conspiricy goes :hitwithrock:


----------



## meangreen360

I know whats going on! Kinda messed up to. Just sayin


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, I think I just found out... Not going to ask anymore questions, seems to be a sore subject...


----------



## Made-In-TX

UH OH!!! :shitfanrt0:


----------

